# 3000 acres in Lauren's and Johnson cty's



## mguthrie (Dec 29, 2012)

3000 acres in Lauren's and Johnson ctys on the Oconee river deer, hogs , turkey, ducks and small game year round membership runs from jan 1st to jan1st. Campsite with water. QDM family oriented club 30 members total @ 1500.00 per immediate family call mike @ 678-300-8729


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a southern zone club u can start huntin jan 1 st we' ll be at the club this coming weekend there's a few ducks on deep creek right now I'm hoping this rain will put some water back in the sloughs along the river. We' ll be gettin after the rabbits in a few weeks if you've never hunted rabbits with dogs you got to try it , it's a blast


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ruttin Buck?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## surfer (Dec 31, 2012)

*Hunting lease*

Can you send me some info on your club. I am interested in family membership for 2013-14.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2013)

The breeze took a 138lb doe this morn on the club congrats


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 1, 2013)

*big new years doe*

Shot her on the 3000 acres this mrng, 138 lbs


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Feb 4, 2013)

Although I dont do much deer hunting, I do enjoy hog hunting. Are there hogs on this club, and would you allow dog hunting on the club for hogs. I do hunt several different methods, such as night vision, trapping, and dog hunting. Not looking to invade a club, but looking for a new club with members who would like to share the sport of hog hunting. Please let me know. 

P.S..I am a non-drinking family man that just happens to prefer hog hunting to deer hunting at this particular time.


----------



## Dog Chaser (Mar 20, 2013)

what part of Laurens/Johnson county are you guys located at? Just trying to see what kind of ride it is from Metter.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 20, 2013)

On the Oconee river where Lauren's, Johnson and Wilkenson cty's come together


----------



## hawghntr21 (Mar 25, 2013)

went to this club with mguthrie on 3/16/2013 had a blast....they are some very nice people...we managed to call up a yote for mguthrie and his son...if youre looking for a good club with year-round hunting opportunity this is a great place


----------



## kevincox (May 16, 2013)

How far a drive from Milledgeville? Mainly interested in turkeys!


----------



## grarmstrong2117 (Sep 13, 2013)

*3000 acres*

Do you still have openings? Have hunted in the general area for a few years. Looking for a place that has camping for my wife and I.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 7, 2014)

We need a few members for the 2014 season. Give me a call if interested. Had a good duck shoot this past weekend and the property is holding a good population of hogs right now.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 9, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 21, 2014)

It's turkey season. Have a good population of turkeys and there's a bunch of hogs on the property right now


----------



## mguthrie (May 4, 2014)

Couple more spots left


----------



## mguthrie (May 25, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2014)

*Almost full*

Just a couple spots left


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 21, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 1, 2014)

Btt


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 13, 2014)

Going down to club on the 19th of July if anyone is interested in seeing the property


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 19, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 27, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 28, 2014)

We are excepting one more member. Covered up with hogs right now


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2015)

Bump for turkeys and hogs


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd love to join y'all's club, but $1,500 is a lot of cheddar and I don't have a camper....happy hunting! This is a GREAT area to hunt.


----------



## astrenth48 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hog dogs allowed? If so during what times or the year? Any photos of deer or hogs killed off the property? 1500 isnt bad but if I can still hunt run my deer dogs and run hog dogs every now and then it may be worth it to me. Thanks in advance -allen


----------



## astrenth48 (Jan 29, 2015)

If the hogs are that thick I may know a few guys looking to join a good dog lease this season


----------

